# Problem with Finale



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I have choosen A-sharp minor key and I wrote something, but when program plays the thing it ignores few sharps and sometimes play correct pitch. I can't see why he does so, neither why it doesn't play everything wrong or everything correctly. No, I didn't use naturals. Any ideas?


----------



## Romantic Geek (Dec 25, 2009)

Ask the guys at forum.makemusic.com. They're real good answering issues with Finale.


----------

